# Just In



## MitchtheTeach (Mar 11, 2022)

Frame just got delivered - stingray.  Now where to start to build this 
It’ll happen slowly. 
advice welcomed thanks all


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 12, 2022)

MitchtheTeach said:


> Frame just got delivered - stingray.  Now where to start to build this
> It’ll happen slowly.
> advice welcomed thanks all View attachment 1586752



Welcome, is that a Fair lady or a Slik Chik? If you do not have the other parts it can be either. What were your plans? The Fair lady would have 1 3/4 tires on both wheels the Slik would have the larger 2.125 on the rear. Fell free to ask any questions. All the parts for that bike should be fairly easy to find.


----------



## MitchtheTeach (Mar 12, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Welcome, is that a Fair lady or a Slik Chik? If you do not have the other parts it can be either. What were your plans? The Fair lady would have 1 3/4 tires on both wheels the Slik would have the larger 2.125 on the rear. Fell free to ask any questions. All the parts for that bike should be fairly easy to find.



Fair lady and I wanted to restore. Thanks for the info.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 12, 2022)

MitchtheTeach said:


> Fair lady and I wanted to restore. Thanks for the info.



Where are you at with parts? Why a fairlady if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## MitchtheTeach (Mar 12, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Where are you at with parts? Why a fairlady if you do not mind me asking?



Always had a thing for them and I’m hoping to give this to my grand daughter. This is it for parts. Ground zero ha


----------



## dasberger (Mar 12, 2022)

I've got a bunch of 70's parts from a bantam that will work for that bike.  Not sure what you need


----------



## MitchtheTeach (Mar 12, 2022)

dasberger said:


> I've got a bunch of 70's parts from a bantam that will work for that bike.  Not sure what you need



Nice wanna message me some? So I can look at em ? TIA


----------

